# AAAARRRGGGHHH!!!! Liquid latex--where to buy????



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

I have been everywhere locally and I can't find this stuff. Do you have to order it online and if so, how expensive is it????

Thank you for your help. I'll try to regain my composure now. LOL!




"Scare me once, shame on you. Scare me twice ... you'd better run like hell."


----------



## dazco (Oct 1, 2003)

A friend used to use that stuff to make model molds. He got it at hobby shops as i recall. At least i think it was the same stuff. I'd check hobby shops for sure.

_"Listen to them. The children of the night. What music they make"_


----------



## Spooky Chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

I'm sure you will have a hard time finding it at a store. You can order it from WWW.DeathStudios.com. I use it for mask making.


----------



## Spooky Chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

Oh, by the way,, The best kind is RD407. Should cost about $32 bucks a gallon. Around $125 bucks for five gallons.


----------



## jrzmac (May 28, 2004)

They sell mold building latex at any Michael's or A.C. Moore craft stores. It ain't cheap like $10.00 a pint.

jrzmac


----------



## Black Cat (Sep 28, 2004)

Hi SothernBelle
I got my mold building latex at Michael's Craft store. It's made by Castin Craft. Its usually in the same isle as the plaster of paris and acrylic paints. You can also find it on the internet. I did have to dilute the mold builder latex with water as it is very thick. Good Luck on your hunt but beware as it is very addictive.

"Recycle, Recycle, Recycle and a new prop will be born each and every day."


----------



## awonder (Aug 18, 2004)

same thing happened to me. If it's a fairly small job, you can go to Lowe's and go to the tool section and ask the guy for the liquid latex they use for making tool handles. it's about a 12 oz can and you dip the handles in it.

I got a paintbrush and did my reaper hands with it, then spray painted the color i wanted. works.


----------



## Hecate (Aug 25, 2004)

They sell latex at pottery supply stores, usually.

Halloween obsession, or possesion?


----------



## Otaku (Sep 10, 2004)

Got mine at Tap Plastics. It's called Mold Builder Liquid Latex, about $12 a pint.


----------



## philly0162 (Sep 23, 2004)

If you are going to do a corpse, you can use carpet adhesive. It is available at all the big hardware stores and is very inexpensive. I use it for all my buckies.

Phil M.


----------



## MoochJWL (Oct 21, 2003)

I just bought the carpet laytex also. Going to try it out tonight. Only $11.OO a gallon.


----------



## Voodoo (Oct 15, 2004)

I went and bought some carpet adhesive and when I opened it at home I found out it was a paste! I can't seem to find the right stuff.

Did you ever walk into a room and forget why you walked in? 
I think that's how dogs spend their lives.


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

Are there different types of carpet adhesive?

"Scare me once, shame on you. Scare me twice ... you'd better run like hell."


----------



## goolie (Oct 19, 2004)

Hello, try this place...www.fxwarehouseinc.com. I was just there yesterday and they fave the rd407 mask quality latex for 28.95 a gallon. Someone from another forum gave me the address.


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

Okay, I got the carpet adhesive. (The "outdoor" type.) It looks like peanut butter.

Now what? *scratches head*






"Scare me once, shame on you. Scare me twice ... you'd better run like hell."


----------



## scarymary (Oct 12, 2003)

You can do ANYTHING with it!! I love this stuff. I haven't used my mask quality latex at all, because I ran out of time to make molds and thought i'd give this stuff a shot first. 
Use cheap disposable latex gloves
spread out some plastic or newspaper
you can tear paper towels into strips, or use kleenex for a smoother texture. 
dip the paper into the goo and squeegee off with your fingers. 
I used a styrofoam head ( well, actually, multiple styrofoam heads) as a base, but you could wad up newspapers, tape them all together to form a round or other shape as an armature.
Some we painted (house paint with a little extra latex stirred in per another post by....it eludes me. Some we just left flesh colored and added eyes, painted teeth (glue gun teeth). We tinted the house paint with tempera.
does this help?


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

Oh yeah! That helps alot, thank you. 

Do you have any pics of the completed props? I'd love to see how they turned out.

I'm excited now----something to do, something to do!!!! Yay me! LOL!




"Scare me once, shame on you. Scare me twice ... you'd better run like hell."


----------



## unknown (Oct 16, 2004)

I am looking all over here for liquid latex, as well (having failed miserably with three makeup tests). I live in a small town in Canada and it just does not seem to be available here. 

Buy my green guy stuff and make me happy.


----------



## scarymary (Oct 12, 2003)

My own personal computer hell prevents naming an album, and if you can't name the album you can't post the photos! I'm not able to sort out the computer pre-halloween, but will post after.
Thanks-glad that helped!


----------



## blackdogrdc (Sep 20, 2010)

Would this be what I should get if I wanted to use the Carpet Adhesive method? http://www.lowes.com/ProductDisplay...gId=10051&cmRelshp=req&rel=nofollow&cId=PDIO1


----------

